# spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös



## F.Tichy (30. Juli 2010)

hallo ich komme aus nrw und wollte was fragen

ich darf ja 3 angeln mit jeweils 1 haken benutzen

darf ich auch mit 1 angel mit 2+ kodern,haken angeln darf 

hier mal ein video dazu 

http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/action-x-2-76.html


----------



## Nolfravel (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Ob man mit Hacken angeln darf?
Ich glaube eher nicht.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## ali-angler (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Du darfst mit drei angeln oder einer spinnrute oder einer fliegenrute angeln. Du darfst nicht mit zwei grundruten und einer spinnrute angeln.
So interessant das double jerk rig auch aussieht in nrw darfst du es jedenfalls nicht fischen. Das ist vergleichbar mit dem paternoster, das man bei uns auch nicht fischen darfst.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



ali-angler schrieb:


> ...So interessant das double jerk rig auch aussieht in nrw darfst du es jedenfalls nicht fischen. Das ist vergleichbar mit dem paternoster, das man bei uns auch nicht fischen darfst.



hast du dafür auch 'ne quelle?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Jose schrieb:


> hast du dafür auch 'ne quelle?


 
ich glaub nen fischereiaufseher sollte man das glauben! der ali ist einer:q


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ich glaub nen fischereiaufseher sollte man das glauben! der ali ist einer:q



glaub du, ich will es wissen.


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Beleg für solche Aussagen ist in der AVFiG des jeweiligen Bundeslandes zu finden. Die Vorschriften sind auch nicht bundeseinheitlich.
> In Franken dürfte ich z. B. neben der Grundrute - nicht aber neben der Hegene -  noch eine Spinn- oder Fliegenrute fischen.



danke, ist mir klar. nur hätte ich gerne aus sich berufen fühlendem mund die quelle genannt, schwarz auf weiß sozusagen. 
hab schon etliche diskussionen mit fischereiaufsehern gehabt der art, "Sie müssen...", auf die frage, wo das bitte steht, nur die antwort 'äääh' bekommen, beispiel "pflicht zur mitführung eines unterfangkäschers". auch so'n thema...

nebenbei, hast 'nen netten nick, kannte mal 'nen rubberduck


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Hallo,


Hier geht aber einiges durcheinander.

Gerade bei rechtlichen Fragen eines Junganglers, sollte man sicher sein, was man hier schreibt.

Vom Grundsatz her ist es dem Gesetzgeber in NRW ziemlich egal womit ich fische. Nur die schlimmsten Mittel sind gesetzlich verboten, alle anderen somit erst mal erlaubt.
_
§31 LFG NRW
Verbot schädigender Mittel
(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken,
anzuwenden._

Wenn ich fischereiberechtigt bin, darf ich somit ein Paternoster einsetzen, ich darf eine Aalschnur legen, ein Stellnetz einsetzen und mit 30 Ruten fischen. Das ist dem Gesetzgeber schnuppe. Es gibt somit keine gesetzliche Begrenzung von zum Beispiel 3 Ruten.Zumindest nicht in NRW.

Die Einschränkungen bezüglich der erlaubten fischereilichen Mittel an einem speziellen Gewässer ergeben sich aus dem Fischereierlaubnisschein. Der Verein möchte sicher nicht, dass alle Mitglieder mit dem Stellnetz anrücken. Daher schränkt er in der Regel die fischereilichen Mittel ein. Dann steht z.B. auf dem Erlaubnisschein , dass das angeln mit 2 Ruten mit je einer Anbissstelle erlaubt ist.

Nur die auf dem Fischereierlaubnisschein aufgeführten Mittel darf ich nutzen.Benutze ich eine Köderfischsenke und diese ist im Erlaubnisschein nicht aufgeführt, begehe ich  eine Fischwilderei. Daher ist der Fischereierlaubnisschein bei einer Kontrolle die Basis. Hier kann der Aufseher erkennen was der Angler darf und was nicht.

Das ist hier geregelt:
_*
§38 LFG NRW*_ _
  (1) Der Erlaubnisschein muss mindestens folgende Angaben enthalten: 

._ _
.
.

   5. Angaben über die *zugelassenen Fanggeräte* und Fahrzeuge. _ 


Die beabsichtigte Montage des Fragestellers ist somit mit nicht rechtmäßig.
Das freigegebene Gerät ist klar beschrieben, da kann ich nichts gegenrechnen und neu kombinieren.


Sneep


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/erlaubnisscheine.htm



> ...
> Umfang der Erlaubnis
> Der Fischereierlaubnisschein berechtigt zur Ausübung des Fischfangs mit:                           1 Flugangel mit 2 Haken *oder 1 Spinnangel oder 2 Handangeln mit je 1 Haken *
> im Rheinstrom im Land Nordrhein-Westfalen,
> ...



gut, das gilt nur für den Rhein


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Du darfst mit drei angeln oder einer spinnrute oder einer fliegenrute angeln. Du darfst nicht mit zwei grundruten und einer spinnrute angeln.
> So interessant das double jerk rig auch aussieht in nrw darfst du es jedenfalls nicht fischen. Das ist vergleichbar mit dem paternoster, das man bei uns auch nicht fischen darfst.




Hallo,

@ali-angler

sag mir bitte in wo du kontrollierst, damit ich einen weiten Bogen um diese Gegend mache.

Woher willst du wissen, womit der Fragesteller fischen darf
und womit nicht?

Das ist im jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein festgelegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass du NRW-weit alle Erlaubnisscheine im Kopf hast.

Eine gesetzliche Festlegung gibt es in NRW nicht, es sei denn, du kannst es mir mit einer Gesetzespassage belegen.

Als gesetzliche Einschränkung habe ich nur den §31 mit dem Verbot schädigender fischereilicher Mittel, da ist die Angelrute aber eher nicht aufgeführt, sondern solche Sachen wie Gift, Strom und Sprengstoff.

Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass man in NRW kein Paternnoster verwenden darf?

Da er im §31 nicht als verbotenes fischereiliches Mittel aufgeführt ist, ist ein Paternoster in NRW gesetzlich erlaubt.
Wenn mein Verein den Paternoster im Erlaubnisschein aufführt, darf ich ihn auch einsetzen.

Wenn ich als Fischereiaufseher nicht weiß, dass das erlaubte fischereiliche Gerät im Erlaubnisschein festgelegt ist, wie will ich dann, außer bei den Papieren jemals eine Kontrolle durchführen?

 Das ist doch die Basis von allem.


SnEEp


----------



## Jose (1. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Zitat:                               ...
> Umfang der Erlaubnis
> Der Fischereierlaubnisschein berechtigt zur Ausübung des Fischfangs mit:                           1 Flugangel mit 2 Haken oder 1 Spinnangel oder 2 Handangeln mit je 1 Haken
> im Rheinstrom im Land Nordrhein-Westfalen,
> ...


 

also auf meinem nrw-schein steht
 "1 Flugangel (nix mit _"mit 2 Haken_") oder 1 Spinnangel oder 2 Handangeln mit je 1 Haken ",

wobei ich grammatikalisch mir schon herausnehme, die einschränkung 'je 1 haken' ausschließlich auf '2 handangeln' zu beziehen.
für mich liest sich das so: entweder fliegenfischen oder spinnangeln oder mit max 2 ruten ansitzen, wahrscheinlich der langeweile wegen .

@sneep, bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## angel-andre (1. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

da bin ich in niedersachsen ja besser aufgehoben ich kann mich da mit 8 ruten am wasser setzten und wenn ich zum spinnfischen anrück darf ich sogar 3 gumifische schalten wenn ich möchte


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Hallo,

@angel-andre

Du magst zwar in Niedersachsen mit 8 Ruten fischen dürfen.

Wir dürfen in NRW sogar mit 30 oder 40  Ruten fischen..

Die Frage ist nur, ob der derjenige der das Fischrecht hat das zulässt.

Das ist das Entscheidende.

Die gesetzliche Bestimmung  gibt nur einen Rahmen vor.
Wenn das Gesetz in Niedersachsen, wie du sagst, 8 Ruten erlaubt, kann der Pächter keine 9 zulassen, ihm steht es aber frei, nur eine zuzulassen.

Insofern,  sind wir in NRW sogar besser gestellt als ihr in Niedersachsen, da wir keine gesetzliche Begrenzung der Rutenzahl haben.

Sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



F.Tichy schrieb:


> hallo ich komme aus nrw und wollte was fragen
> 
> ich darf ja 3 angeln mit jeweils 1 haken benutzen
> 
> ...




Der Themenstarter beschreibt ja, was er gem. seiner Fischereierlaubnis darf. Nämlich drei Ruten mit je einem Haken ( wobei mit " Haken " die Anbißstelle definiert ist, also ein Wobbler mit zwei oder drei Haken z.B. nach meinem Verständnis erlaubt ist).

Gem. seiner Beschreibung darf er die Doppelmontage fischen, wenn nur einer der Köder mit Haken versehen ist. Er darf aber nicht damit fischen, wenn beide Köder mit Haken versehen sind.


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Hallo,

das mit den erlaubten Montagen sehe ich genauso.

Das die Information mit den 3 Ruten vom Erlaubnisschein stammt, sagt der Themenstarter jedoch an keiner Stelle.

Das ist erst mal nur eine  Vermutung. 

Ich habe es eher so verstanden, dass er diese Regelung mit den 3 Ruten für eine NRW-weite Festlegung hält.

SNeeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe es eher so verstanden, dass er diese Regelung mit den 3 Ruten für eine NRW-weite Festlegung hält.



Das wäre natürlich falsch.


----------



## ali-angler (2. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ali-angler
> 
> ...


 

Bevor du rummaulst solltest du mal gucken was der themenstarter am anfang geschrieben hat. 
Natürlich kenne ich nicht die Regelungen die für sämtliche Gewässer in NRW getroffen werden, aber wenn er eingangs schreibt das er mit drei Ruten fischen darf geh ich mal stark davon aus dass es an diesem Gewässer auch so ist. seine Frage war einfach ob er statt mit jeweils einer anbissstelle auch mit einer Rute mit mehreren Anbissstellen angeln darf. Da sag ich dir ganz klar, nein das darf er nicht.
Genauso wenig wie er mit einer Spinnrute und einer Grundrute gleichzeitig angeln darf. Das hat auch seine sinnmäßigkeit, weil du deine Ruten beaufsichitgen musst und das ist nicht klar gewährleistet wenn du gerade mit der Spinne rumfuchtelst.
Ich wollte es nicht unnötig kompliziert machen und ihm eine klare knappe Antwort geben ohne jetzt auf die verschiedenen Ebenen der Gesetzmäßigkeit einzugehen, angefangen von Angelegenheiten der Landes- und Bundes-Gesetzgebung bis hin zur Fischereiordnung.
Wenn du meinst du müsstest einen Bogen um mich machen bitteschön, aber ich kann dir ganz klar sagen, dass ich mich mit den bestimmungen der Gewässer die ich kontrolliere sehr gründlich auseinander gesetzt habe und ich kann dir ebenso klar sagen, dass ich keinen Bogen um dich mache, was jedoch nicht persöhnlich gewertet werden sollte |wavey:


----------



## ali-angler (3. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

fairer weise muss ich sagen das die Formulierung bei uns in NRW etwas falsch gewählt ist, da ich es nicht mit sicherheit für alle gewässer sagen kann. Mir ist bis jetzt kein Gewässer in NRW untergekommen wo es anders geregelt ist.


----------



## Jose (3. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Bevor du rummaulst ...



bevor du einen AB-kollegen so angehst solltest du meine ganz einfache frage ganz klar mit quell-angabe "schwarz auf weiß" beantworten, 
und zwar auf deine (themaverfehlte) verkündung 
_"Du darfst mit drei angeln oder einer spinnrute oder einer fliegenrute  angeln. Du darfst nicht mit zwei grundruten und einer spinnrute angeln."_ ("solltest *DU* mal gucken was der themenstarter am anfang geschrieben hat" - eben!)



es geht um gesetzestext und nicht irgendwelche vereinbarungen (d)eines, verzeihung, 'kleingartenanglervereins'.
die mühe solltest du dir schon machen.

also: butter bei die fische und spar dir und uns labern

und so einen pseudoquark kannst du dir auch sparen:


ali-angler schrieb:


> ...genauso wenig wie er mit einer Spinnrute und einer Grundrute gleichzeitig  angeln darf. Das hat auch seine sinnmäßigkeit, weil du deine Ruten  beaufsichitgen musst und das ist nicht klar gewährleistet wenn du gerade  mit der Spinne rumfuchtelst.



männo, hab ich die grundrute raus und spinne an selbem platz, mit verlaub, dann bin ich mindestens so in der lage die rute zu beaufsichtigen, wie einer unserer feederkollegen mit 2 ruten im abstand von 10 m. eigentlich noch viel besser! (die korrekten konjunktivformen erspar ich uns "Ich wollte es nicht unnötig kompliziert machen")
 


ali-angler schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht unnötig kompliziert machen


ja danke für die rücksichtnahme, wir sind aber nicht behindert.
sag einfach, wo in nrw-gesetzen paternoster/hegene verboten sind und gut ist.

wäre ich dir der klärung wegen auch/sogar dankbar.


----------



## Sneep (3. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Bevor du rummaulst solltest du mal gucken was der themenstarter am anfang geschrieben hat.
> Natürlich kenne ich nicht die Regelungen die für sämtliche Gewässer in NRW getroffen werden, aber wenn er eingangs schreibt das er mit drei Ruten fischen darf geh ich mal stark davon aus dass es an diesem Gewässer auch so ist. seine Frage war einfach ob er statt mit jeweils einer anbissstelle auch mit einer Rute mit mehreren Anbissstellen angeln darf. Da sag ich dir ganz klar, nein das darf er nicht.
> Genauso wenig wie er mit einer Spinnrute und einer Grundrute gleichzeitig angeln darf. Das hat auch seine sinnmäßigkeit, weil du deine Ruten beaufsichitgen musst und das ist nicht klar gewährleistet wenn du gerade mit der Spinne rumfuchtelst.
> Ich wollte es nicht unnötig kompliziert machen und ihm eine klare knappe Antwort geben ohne jetzt auf die verschiedenen Ebenen der Gesetzmäßigkeit einzugehen, angefangen von Angelegenheiten der Landes- und Bundes-Gesetzgebung bis hin zur Fischereiordnung.
> Wenn du meinst du müsstest einen Bogen um mich machen bitteschön, aber ich kann dir ganz klar sagen, dass ich mich mit den bestimmungen der Gewässer die ich kontrolliere sehr gründlich auseinander gesetzt habe und ich kann dir ebenso klar sagen, dass ich keinen Bogen um dich mache, was jedoch nicht persöhnlich gewertet werden sollte |wavey:



Hallo,
@ali-angler

Mal ganz ruhig durchatmen.

Es geht nicht um deine Person, sondern die Aussagen die du hier gemacht hast. Diese sind zum Teil nachweislich falsch.

Die Beispiele die du jetzt anführst sind doch gar nicht strittig.
Das ist doch am Problem vorbei. 

Zum Teil erzählst du schon wieder Sachen die nicht zutreffen.
Belege mir bitte die Aussage, dass man mit einer Grund und einer Spinnrute nicht gleichzeitig angeln darf.
Das erscheint dir logisch, das reicht aber nicht.
Wenn der Erlaubnisschein das gestattet und er stellt sicher, dass er in der Nähe der Grundrute bleibt, ist das völlig i.O.

Strittig ist deine generelle Aussage zur Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten und zum Paternoster.

 Du erweckst zumindest den Eindruck, als gäbe es in NRW eine Begrenzung beim gängigen Angelgerät. Du erweckst diesen Eindruck zumindest bei der Anzahl der Ruten. Beim Paternoster sagst du es sogar ausdrücklich, dass er in NRW verboten ist. Das ist falsch!

Wenn ich sage, ich machen einen Bogen um dein Kontrollgebiet,(wohlgemerkt nicht um dich) dann deshalb, weil es bei einer Kontrolle zu Verwicklungen kommen muss, wenn dir als Aufseher nicht klar ist, dass die erlaubten Geräte sich aus dem Fischereierlaubnisschein ergeben.

Bei einer Kontrolle prüfe ich die Papiere, dann schaue ich in den Erlaubnisschein und prüfe, ob der Angler etwas tut, was der Fischereischein ihm nicht erlaubt.

Anders ist eine Kontrolle gar nicht denkbar.
Dieser Zusammenhang ist dir einfach nicht klar. 
Spätestens, wenn du an ein Gewässer kommst, wo 3 Ruten und der Paternoster erlaubt sind, gibt es ein Problem.

Wenn ich etwas falsches schreibe, muss ich damit rechnen, das ein Anderer mich kritisiert und mir das Gegenteil belegen kann. Das ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert.
Das habe ich aber nie als Angriff auf meine Person verstanden.

Ansonsten rate ich dir, erst Mal besser kein Rechtsanwälte o.ä. zu  kontrollieren.

Sneep


----------



## ali-angler (3. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Alles klar da muss ich dir recht geben meine Formulierung war Falsch. Es ist sache der Regelungen die Gewässerspezifisch getroffen werden. 
Für alle Gewässer des Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen und Lippe e.V. gillt das es verboten ist mit einer Angelrute mit mehreren Anbissstellen zu angeln. am Rhein und an der Ruhr ist es auch verboten. am Baldeneisee ist es auch verboten. Dann bleiben noch ein paar weitere Stauseen und ne menge klein Gewässer. Bei den großen Stauseen schau ich gerne nochmal nach, aber ich meine da wäre es auch verboten. glauben heißt jedoch nicht wissen. Natürlich kann es sein das es Gewässer in NRW gibt an denen es erlaubt ist, mir ist jedoch bis jetzt keins untergekommen.
Weiter ist es an allen Gewässern des LFV Westfalen und Lippe dem Rhein und der Ruhr verboten gleichzeitig mit der Spinnrute zu fischen und eine weitere angel auszulegen. Da gibt es meines Wissens nach in NRW jedoch gewässer an denen es anders geregelt ist, z.B an einigen Stauseen. 
Wenn jemand infos hat wo in NRW mit Angelruten gefischt werden darf, die mehr als eine Anbissstelle haben würde ich mich freuen was neues dazu gelernt zu haben.


----------



## Jose (3. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

@ali, so sieht unser dilemma aus.
eindeutig gesetzlich geregelt ist eben nicht alles und auf dem erlaubnisschein ist oft zweideutig formuliert. 
selbst bei anfragen zur klärung bleiben antworten unklar.
mein beispiel: anfrage an die rheinfischergenossenschaft bezüglich dropshot, das ja einer gezupften grundangel (suchangel) sehr nah kommt. meine frage war, ob ich nicht mit einer grundangel und einer dropshot fischen darf. antwort etwa "hmmm, ja, so kann man das auch sehen" und er würde sich schlau machen. nichts mehr von gehört.

jetzt werden die meisten wohl sagen "na, das ist doch klar" - ich seh das nicht so. 
ist aber auch 'ne andere kategorie als der legendäre "eigentlich tote köfi" aus nem anderen trööt.


----------



## ali-angler (4. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*

Das Problem ist einfach das die Angelmethoden sich weiterentwickelt haben und die Regelungen nicht dementsprechend überarbeitet bzw. aktualisiert wurden. Da hast du schon recht das es in der Hinsicht keine eindeutigen Regeln gibt. Ist Dropshot mit Wurm noch Spinnfischen? Ist das Angeln mit dem Drachkowitsch System Spinnfischen? Wenn ja, ist es auch als Spinnfischen zu sehen wenn ich mit der treibenden Pose fische und diese aktiv fische?
Oder wenn ich wie du schon sagst mit einer gezupften oder aktiv zur Strömungskante treibenden Grundmontage fische?
Um ehrlich zu sein, im gegensatz zu manch anderen sehe ich das bei solchen Fällen am Wasser nicht so dramatisch. Ich meine wenn jemand einen gültigen Fischereischein und einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein besitzt, und sich ordentlich am Wasser verhällt, sich an die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten hällt, seinen Angelplatz sauber hällt und die vorgeschriebene Anzahl an erlaubten Angelruten nicht übersteigt, sich waidgerecht und schonend im Umgang mit der Natur und den Lebewesen zeigt bin ich im grunde zufrieden. Was ich nicht so gerne sehe sind unbeaufsichtigte Ruten. Ich hab schon Angeln ins Wasser fliegen gesehn und ich hab auch schon halb vergammelte Enten an Angelschnüren aus dem Wasser gezogen und beides ist kein schöner Anblick. Wenn jemand in unmittelbare Nähe seines Angelplatzes mal die Dropshot Rute durchs Wasser zieht und dafür eine Rute raus nimmt und sonst alles in ordnung ist, ist sonst halt alles in ordnung.


----------



## angel-andre (4. August 2010)

*AW: spinnfischen mit mehreren kukös*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @angel-andre
> 
> ...



hast du recht mit deiner aussage das mit den 8 ruten bezog nicht auf niedersachsen sondern auf unserem verein (sorry mein fehler) wir dürfen in jedem gewässer 8 ruten fischen


----------

